# Warum bootstrap?

## kostja

Hallo!

Warum muss man eigentlich das 

```
bootstrap.sh
```

 bzw. 

```
bootstrap-2.6.sh
```

script ausführen? Es installiert ja nur die für portage notwendigen compiler, die beim einem 

```
emerge system
```

 aber auch installiert werden. Beim bootstrap kann man aber die Auswirkungen von USE-Flags nicht sehen, während ich bei einem 

```
emerge system -vp --tree
```

 diese sogar in Farbe ausgegeben werden.

oder habe ich etwas falsch verstanden?

mfG Konstantin

----------

## slick

Irgentwie erscheint mir der bootstrap schon logisch, nur genau erklärt hätte ichs auch gern, auch in Bezug auf:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=146595

----------

## sirro

compiler und glibc AFAIK.

Aber du musst es nicht. von stage2 kann man auch prima installieren und der bootstrap fällt weg und man beginnt direkt mit dem emerge system

----------

## Aproxx

Ich glaube er meinte, warum man bootstrap ausführen muss, wenn die pakete (glibs und compiler) bei einem sofortigen emerge system auch dabei wären.

Würd mich auch interessieren. Vielleicht probier ich es mal ohne bootstrap aus, wenn ich einen Rechner mal frei hab.

----------

## kostja

 *Aproxx wrote:*   

> Ich glaube er meinte, warum man bootstrap ausführen muss, wenn die pakete (glibs und compiler) bei einem sofortigen emerge system auch dabei wären.
> 
> 

 

Genau das meine ich!

----------

## _hephaistos_

was ich noch hinzufügen möchte (bitte um bestätigung): man kann den bootstrap auch jederzeit im laufenden system ausführen. aufpassen muss man nur, dass nahezu alle dateien in /etc/ (und anderswo auch??) ERSETZT werden!

hth,

ciao

----------

## kostja

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> was ich noch hinzufügen möchte (bitte um bestätigung): man kann den bootstrap auch jederzeit im laufenden system ausführen. aufpassen muss man nur, dass nahezu alle dateien in /etc/ (und anderswo auch??) ERSETZT werden!
> 
> hth,
> 
> ciao

 

Da ich keine 2004.2 LiveCD habe, aber NPTL möchte, kann ich einfach den normalen 

```
bootstrap
```

unter meinem Knoppix 3.2 laufen lassen, dann einen gentoo-dev-sources kernel installieren und anschließend nochmal

```
bootstrap-2.6.sh
```

laufen lassen?

mfG Konstantin

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo,

ich hab ihn sogar am laufenden system durchgeführt. aber Vorsicht!!! auf die /etc/ files (fstab, group, passwd) aufpassen!!!  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## kostja

Könnte ich dann einfach ein backup meines /etc ordners auf meiner home-partition machen und ihn dann zurpckspielen? Führt der bootstrap nur ein "reset" der /etc files durch, oder schreibt er auch selber fürs system wichtige daten?

mfG Konstantin

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo,

das weiß ich eben leider nicht genau.

bei mir (ich bin seit 4 Tagen problemlos damit unterwegs) hats nur /etc überschrieben (zB fstab, group, shadow und andere wichtige files)

sonst wird halt zB /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu die GNU Library angelegt....

ciao

----------

## schmutzfinger

also emerge ohne bootstrap wird wohl nix werden. soweit ich das verstanden habe wird beim bootstrap der kompiler erzeugt mit dem man schliesslich den gcc baut. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bootstrapping#Computing

also wenn es kein ei gibt dann ist auch keine henne zu erwarten, das selbe gilt umgedreht. und der bootstrap mach aus urschleim ein ei oder eben ein huhn, je nachdem.

da stellt sich mir nur die frage wesshalb ich stage1 genommen habe, weil nach meiner theorie dieser urschleimkompiler ja nur solange genutzt wird, wie kein gcc da ist.

----------

## kostja

Das was Du eben geschrieben hast, habe ich auch dedacht, aber wie ist es dann möglich vor dem bootstrap etwas zu kompilieren - man kann nämlich bereits jetzt emerge benutzen- , wenn kein gcc da wäre?

----------

## Ragin

Der bootstrap wäre im Prinzip nicht nötig wenn beim System ein entsprechender Compiler für den gcc dabei wäre. Da dies nicht der Fall ist ist dient der bootstrap eigentlich nur dazu alle notwendigen Libs und Programme (Kompiler um gcc und glibc zu kompilieren und danach der gcc, glibc, baselayout (?), binutils...) zu installieren um normal mit dem System arbeiten oder zumindest kompilieren zu können. Theoretisch könnte man dies aber wirklich beim system mit einbinden. Das würde das lästige warten bis bootstrap fertig ist und dann system starten ersetzten. Man kann dann einfach emerge system machen und schalfen gehen  :Smile: .

----------

## kostja

Kennt sich jemand mit dem Bugreport @ bugs.gentoo.org aus? Das wäre doch ein guter Vorschlag!

mfG Konstantin

----------

## amne

Wer von Grund auf beginnen will fängt mit Stage 1 an.

Wer sich den Bootstrap ersparen will fängt mit Stage 2 an.

Eine Stage 1 zu entpacken und emerge system ohne vorherigen Bootstrap zu tippen erzeugt bei den Developern nur unnötige Kopfschmerzen und ist so nicht vorgesehen.

----------

## _hephaistos_

kann mich bitte jemand aufklären: warum wollt ihr jetzt auf bugs.gentoo.org was posten????

der bootstrap ist doch dafür da, den gcc an seinen prozessor, CFLAGS, CHOST anzupassen. das MUSS man natürlich nicht machen!

beim bootstrap wird ja auch kompiliert dh: man braucht einen gcc schon vorher... 

hth,

ciao

----------

## primat

Wenn ihr wissen wollt, was genau ein bootstrap ist und was dieser macht, dann lest einfach mal ein bischen bei LFS:

http://www.lfs-matrix.de/lfs/view/5.1.1/

Gruss

Sebo

----------

